# Impression recto verso avec Canon 4200



## Daumier (23 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour,

Je possède depuis peu une Canon PIXMA iP4200 et je voudrais utiliser la fonction impression recto verso. Le problème est que je ne trouve pas dans la boite de dialoguel de l'impression, là ou on trouve copies et pages, mise en page, etc ... l'élément du menu "impression recto verso" et aussi "impression sans bordure" !

Ou trouve t'on la version du pilote d'imprimante pour voir si il est à jours ?

Merci


----------



## Daumier (26 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour,

Personne n'utilise une Canon  Pixmia ip4200 ?


----------



## chyber (26 Novembre 2006)

Salut,

j'utilise une Pixma IP 4200 depuis un peu moins d'un an. J'ai installé le driver avec le CD d'origine : l'appli installée s'intitule _Setup Utilities 2.0_.
Cf image fournie :
Si t'as pas le CD, je peux éventuellement t'envoyer le pack d'installation si t'es en ADLS ? Il pèse 5,9 Mb.

Chyber


----------



## Daumier (26 Novembre 2006)

Merci pour ta réponse. 

J'utilise cette imprimante depuis peu et je suis passé d'Epson à Canon ! et je suis un peu paumé.

Effectivement j'ai bien Setup Utility 2.0, mais ce n'est pas avec cette appli que l'on imprime ? Quand je veux imprimer je vais dans je finder Fichier, imprimé et il apparaît la boîte de dialogue un peu passe partout. Je pense bien faire ? ou alors il faut utiliser autre chose ?

Et donc ma question est comment imprimé en recto verso ?


----------



## boddy (27 Novembre 2006)

Je viens tout juste d'installer une Canon IP4300. Je pense que le principe est le même. Il y a sur le CD deux dossiers à installer : Setup + les drivers qui se trouvent dans un package. C'est ce dernier dossier qui te donne accès dans Fichier - Imprimer à Impression récto-verso.


----------



## Daumier (1 Décembre 2006)

Je viens de trouver la réponse.

Je n'avais pas la bonne version du pilote d'imprimante! Pour trouver la fonction recto verso et sans marge il faut la version 4.1.6, sinon il manque des fonctions.


----------

